# how to put weight on a rescue dog?



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

There is this little chiuahua that was dumped in the neighborhood a couple weeks ago. He followed me and my dog up my driveway. I went into my garage and he ran all the way down the driveway when i came out. I went into my house to get him food and he was hiding under my truck outside. He came over to my dog then he ate food out of my hand... Im worried about diseases but ohh well.

So question is, how do I rehab. this guy if I catch him? He will go straight to the vet when I get him and I want a full workup on him. I know they will help me figure out a rehab program for him... I'm just worried about him, poor guy was shaking from the cold and it was day time when I saw him... I cant sleep because of him. Makes me sick what people do to animals...


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Put out a box with some towels in it maybe he'll go in. I would put the food close too. Puppy food usually has more calories and would help with weight gain. But don't give him to much to quick


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

slow and steady - go down to his level and give him your side body or back. you're less scary looking like that. if you catch him, take him to the vet to get checked and wormed and stuff. and if he needs fattening up, frequent small meals. not too much too fast. lots of water and love. you'd be surprised. once caught, he may actually be an under-foot kind of dog.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I hope you can catch him.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I hope you can catch him, too. :smile:


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

I do too, he is SO thin, and its SO cold out... I've been looking for him this morning, havent seen him yet. But he knows where I am and where the food is... I didnt give him much yesturday, I didnt want him to get an upset stomach. I could have grabbed him yesturday, but didnt want to get bit. If I can today I will snag him...


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

You can try using a have-a-heart trap to speed up this process! Good luck!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Aww, I hope you catch him  How cold is it where you are?


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Guess who I caught today!! I used some lunch meat to lure him into a large dog crate. Moved it into the living room. He is house trained and so sweet. Gets along with my dog, which is weird he doesnt like other dogs too much. Hes been eating small amounts of food and LOTS of water. Willpost pix of him tommorrow.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Yay! So glad the little guy is safe now


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Great!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

So happy you were able to catch him!


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Our new dog has been settled in since the second I finally caught him. He seems older, and has a large mass under his chin. He is going to the vet tommorrow. But any idea what it could be? Its soft. But pretty big.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Could be some type of cyst. Might also be an abscess. Good thing you are taking him to the vet.


----------

